# Will an AT case bolt up an ATX mobo? looks like yes, but not sure.



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey everybody,

I have this very nice AT case, I want to rebuild it in its entirety with the latest new ATX family of hardware. Will it all bolt together nicely? So can I reuse it?

I'm not being cheap! This case is great! It was well built back in the day, maybe 6 or 7 years old. I must rebuild it. Below I'll explain why.

This case is so perfect in every way, Not only does it look good, its a small mini tower, and is loaded with options and designed so well, like thumb screws to take the side covers off, the HDD tray slides out and is accessible thru the front, the rear panel where everything hooks into thats stationary, but the other side the right half that only has the power unit hanging on it swings out of the way to access the mobo, (with the side cover off) so accessing the mobo in its entirety is so easy, and fast! It can be done in seconds, so working on this case is so simple in every way, and being that its a mini tower is mind blowing that its so easy to work on.

I looked at the bolting pattern for the mobo, and power unit, it seems to be the same, but not sure, I don't know this stuff.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Hi,

The case should fit, but the power supply probably will be a different story. So, if you are trying to connect an AT case power supply with an ATX board, then the answer would be probably not. If you are putting a new power supply in that is an ATX power supply, then go for it.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

mark3567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The case should fit, but the power supply probably will be a different story. So, if you are trying to connect an AT case power supply with an ATX board, then the answer would be probably not. If you are putting a new power supply in that is an ATX power supply, then go for it.


Perfect! Thanks you !

That's the "exact" answer I was looking for, you made my day!!

The one thing I was sure on was obviously that the power unit had to go because its only 185 watts. I just have to trim the metal on the back of the case where the power unit "plug in" sticks out of the back, its a little smaller opening that needs to be made bigger for the newer power units. No big deal.

And there is plenty of room for the larger power unit to fit in there, the screw hole pattern even looks the same.

I believe the vent air tube that enters thru the back of the case will even align up pretty good with the new 939 socket mobo, I'll replace the fan in the tube. the slots even looked dead on with the alignment.

I'll see soon enough, I ordered some hardware today for it, I'll let you know how this worked out.

Joe


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, if it's the old old at/xt power supply, it will have a double pole _switch_ for the power, where your new supply will have a single pole momentary _button_

if this is the situation, you only need a few tools, and you can keep that retro power _switch_ and make it act like a _button_

basically, you connect the two wires of your plug to the two prongs on one side of the switch, (black and brown) or (white and blue)

then, there is a small modification to make, and it might be a little bit touch and go for a minute, but just don't lose anything and you will be ok.

inside that switch, there is a little metal wire that makes it lock down, kinda like a ballpoint pen. you gently bend the little tabs on the bottom of the switch, and open it up.

then, you throw aside the little metal wire, and put it back together.

the switch will now be only in the closed position while you are holding it down, just like an atx switch.

if this is something you would like to do, but don't understand my instructions, i can post a few pictures explaining it better.


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi WaltSide,

Yeah, I'd be interested in changing by power button if it needs to be done.

But, I don't think I have a double pole switch, it has one black wire, one red wire coming out of the back of the switch, and the switch always has the same travel and mechanical motion, when depressing it, the travel is always the same with no locking like you said. and the computer is only turned on at the switch, and not turned off by the switch, its turned off by the pop up start button. Only in an emergency is the power button held down for five seconds to powe down when it freezes, and it done when the computer freeses up.

I have some nice pictures of the button I can email you if this helps, Please let me know of am email adress I can send them out to you.

I have some real nice detailed pictures of my power button if looking at it will help you know what I have. 

thanks, Joe


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

nope.

it sounds like your switch is good to go.

the switch i mean was more or less part of the power supply, and if i understand you correctly, yours plugs into the motherboard.

this means that even though you have an at/xt motherboard, you still had a "soft-on" power supply.

that was less common than the old at/xt cases that i always mod.
(here is a link to what i normally have to deal with: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=52029 )


----------



## joeeye (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, I'm glad you showed me that, I'll look for this with some of the other cases I have laying around, very much appreciated that I know I can do that now. :sayyes:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You might have some problems with the I/O connections on the back of the case. AT boxes had just a single hole for a AT styled PS2 keyboard connector and therest of the connectors were either screwed into the case and had a cbale connected to the MB or used one of the expansion slots covers. ATX boards had mostly all the I/O connectors fixed on the MB and used an interchangable I/O shield. Most AT MBs had the processor toward the lower front of the case where on the ATX, they moved the processor toward the upper back by the PSU. There are some cases that house AT boards that can be change to house an ATX board. This is because they are ATX cases with AT PSUs to begin with. Gateway is know for doing that in the late nineties.

http://www.duxcw.com/digest/guides/buymb/formfact.htm
http://kb.indiana.edu/data/ahvt.html?cust=760016.59534.30


----------

